# What is the name of this plant?



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

This plant grows to 10 feet tall ; but most are under 6 feet. What are they called?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

This is one of the biggest of this type I have ever seen.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

another view .


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2004)

*WOW Ga-Spur .......*

once you figured out the pics there is no stopping you   


Just kidding of course keep them comming they look great  


leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you for your help. I have never had a reason to post a picture. I have to get some practice in so I will remember how to do it.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ga-Spur,*

Just so you'll know, I looked but do not know the answer. Great pics!

Al


----------



## Woody (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know the Plant's name but --- do you do Weddings??  

That's some great photography!!!


----------



## JBowers (Nov 7, 2004)

It is likely the most preferred native food of deer.  Probably why it is not as abundant as it used to be - ecologically too many deer!

It is Strawberry Bush or Euonymus Americana (spelling may be off, its been a looooonnnnnggggg time).  I have 4 healthy plants in my yard.  I seldom see it in the "deer woods" eventhough I do have a cognizant eye out for them.

Great photos!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

JBowers, thanks so much. That was the correct spelling . I had called it several names. There is a lot of information on the net once you have the correct name. Thanks once again.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Almost correct spelling...*

Good job, John!  Actually the ending of the specific epithet is spelled a little differently...

Euonymus americanus

One of the other common names is "hearts a burstin" or "hearts a burstin' with love"

Great pics!


----------



## JBowers (Nov 8, 2004)

rip18 said:
			
		

> Euonymus americanus


Thanks


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 8, 2004)

I suppose it depends on which spelling you like the feminine americana or the masculine americanus.


----------

